# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  New Qidi Tech 1 With Issues

## number40Fan

..............

----------


## curious aardvark

I'd say it's where the bed isn't level. 
Looks like you're a little too close to the bed and it can't extrude fully. So you get backpressure build up and it comes out in spurts. Giving you really thin bits and splodgy bits. 

Whenever I've had something similiar that's usually what causes it. 

How did you calibrate the bed ?

----------


## wirlybird

Get rid of makerware and get a slicer that will do a good job.  Makerware will work for basics but that is about it.
Ultimately S3D is the one to go with but it costs.

You can download and try Flashprint just select the creator pro as the printer.

----------


## wirlybird

Glad to hear it was a help.

----------


## wirlybird

The fan can help out a little on some things with ABS but don't forget about it if you see other issues.  I used it to try to cool a thin small area and it worked but it also made the base of the print on the left warp up off the bed.
The one thing I wish was the Tech-1 had variable speed fan capabilities like the X-one.

----------


## wirlybird

Glad it is working.  I think as you get good with Flashprint you will be pleased with the move to S3D and it's more advanced abilities.




> If anyone finds this post and owns a Qidi, Simplify3d is probably worth the money, but you can't go wrong with FlashPrint.
> 
> One little tid bit of info that helped me....even with ABS, enable the fan to kick on right after the first layer.  It SO MUCH helped with warping the fine edges!!

----------


## Blobabee

Hi number40Fan,

I've had 3 different 3D printers with many filament brands and types. I just bought the QIDI Tech 1 a week ago and was having issues with ABS. I've never needed a fan prior, but for some reason, your tip of turning on the fan stopped the warping edges on layers above the first 3. I created an account just to thank you for taking the time to post that information. So weird. BTW, I'm also using Flashprint. Makerbot software that comes on the 8GB SD card also works about the same as Flashprint, but with the ability to be connected over usb. I mainly print from SD for many reasons, but it's nice to have the ability at times. I've not taken the S3D plunge and really don't think I'm going to. I've used Cura and Slic3r successfully in the past with other printers. No one slicer is perfect, so for me and at this point, the only way I'd buy S3D is if they put it on sale or the likes. Anyway, thanks again and good luck starting your 3D printing journey. There's much to keep you busy!  :Smile:

----------

